# Canadian equivalent to PexSupply.com



## rotaxman (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm sure no one is as big but anyone know of a retail supplier in Canada that has online ordering and decent prices? Pexsupply prices are very good but I need to make a large order to offset the cost of customs broker fees and shipping costs. 

TIA


----------



## Donl (Mar 11, 2010)

I have not found one that even comes close.  In general I have found Canadian companies provide plumbing supplies are way over priced


----------



## Perfect Heat (Mar 14, 2010)

I have to agree with Don and if you are not a contractor they don't even want to sell to you. I used Patriot plumbing supplies. Their prices are a little higher than Pex supply but service is excellent. Not sure where you are located but I had my orders shipped to Corporate Center in Ogdensburg NY and then I picked up. Saved the brokerage fee. Just paid the taxes at the border.


----------



## WoodNotOil (Mar 14, 2010)

In the states the local plumbing supply houses that sell to local contractors are always willing to sell to you.  They usually knock quite a bit off the price too.  Not sure if they will in Canada, but find out where your local contractors get their stuff in your area and give them a call...


----------



## Donl (Mar 14, 2010)

WoodNotOil said:
			
		

> In the states the local plumbing supply houses that sell to local contractors are always willing to sell to you.  They usually knock quite a bit off the price too.



Not so here in Ontario! The supply houses go overboard to ensure the average guy does not have access to parts. You must go through a contractor and pay a huge mark up. Usually you will see a sign on the wholesalers store front stating "TRADES PEOPLE ONLY".  I tried to get around this by opening a trade account with a local wholesale supplier using a bit of BS to gain access. Once in, I found their prices ridiculously high. Now I see why the trades people have to charge so much. 

If you can find a Canadian suppliers WEB site online, you will usually find just a single home page with a telephone number. If you call them they are only interested in big big orders.  I think Canadians business people have a lot to learn from their US counterparts. There is probably lots of money to be made selling boiler supplies to Canadians. Canadian business just does not seem to get it!  Until then, I will just keep buying from the USA.


----------



## Mushroom Man (Mar 14, 2010)

The prices are so ridiculous here in Ontario for plumbing and heating parts that it can double the price of the install. Let me cite an example. I went looking for Grundfos 15-58 pumps. First potential supplier $269.  I told them I could get one for $69 from Pex Supply (on sale). They said they have to " protect the tradesman".  I bought Pex Supply.

Next potential supplier $291  (I know)  

Next supplier $191. 

I bought a few pumps from Pex Supply at $69 but had problems with one which I eventually fixed. By the way the landed cost on those after currency exchange and brokerage was in the $90+ range.

After months of buying overpriced plumbing fittings from what I found to be the cheapest supplier (not appreciably better than Home Depot or Lowes), they finally gave me a break on the pumps at $92.  It actually depended upon which counter sales person I dealt with. Each counter salesperson had a different price. Unbelievable.

I bought a few from Patriot Supply after those ridiculous prices at a good price and great service. You guys down south got it good. 

BTW: Grundfos ( a German company I think) has a Canadian branch. They "need to support the trade too (read: screw the homeowner too". Good pumps, bad PR.


----------



## DaveBP (Mar 14, 2010)

Grundfos is Danish.

The pricing is a good example of the Free Market in action. Once you control the Market, you're Free to charge whatever you want.


----------



## hkobus (Mar 14, 2010)

Similar experience here, if you don't have a TSSA registration # you are out of luck unless you can buy through an existing account from a company you know that either buys volume or has that #. But still I found that you really need to know your pricing and on large (agricultural) projects we do we price around and found the local Home Hardware building centre often very sharp on copper fittings and pipe.
I have been able to get 15-58' for around the $ 87, abit higher this last year than in 2008 at $78.
All major brands seem to be caught up in this "protective click" and not sure about the reasoning for this. I need to replace parts on 2 propane burrners from Riello, new $3500 each unit. The coils allone $500 here , $225 at Patriot. A few more days and we are at par and I will have to put a large order in.....


----------



## Donl (Mar 15, 2010)

I think someone with a bit of ambition and business sense could create a very viable business here in Canada selling boiler/heating supplies over the Web. Use Pex supply or Patriot Supply as a model. Prices would be a bit higher than in the US, but significantly lower that what's available to the average guy here now. Lower shipping costs, no exchange rate and no brokerage fees would make a really big difference. I have seen this same concept work well in the electronics parts supply business in Canada. I don't have to order electronics parts in the US, lots of supply on the Web right here.  One thing I will say is that for the most part doing business with US suppliers has been very positive. Can't wait to get my 2011 Ford Super Duty now being built somewhere in Texas.


----------



## rotaxman (Mar 15, 2010)

looks like everyone has had the same experience as I, nice to know I'm not alone but still wish I could buy local.  The big contractors have the supplier's in their pocket, in other words, sell high to retailers so that they'll hire us or we'll buy our supplies from your competitor. 
My most recent order from Pex Supply was $180 ca ($200us) + $45 brokers fees + tax + shipping $30 and I still saved a minimum of $150. Not to mention that it's delivered to my door in 3-4 days, the cost of shipping is worth my time and gas. Even if I only save $10 I will continue to buy from Pex Supply; my little attempt to drive the prices down in Canada. BTW, I'm in the Ottawa/Gatineau area,  Boone plumbing and Masters, they're the biggest suppliers around here and won't give you the time of day. 

another little tidbit of info.....My snowmobile that is made 4 hours from here in Valcourt Quebec is $2000 cheaper in the US. But if I buy in the US, the warranty is void as soon as I cross the border. How's that for a slap in the face


----------

